# Laptop Monitor an PC anschliessen?



## Asdener (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo erstmal!

Hab mal ne Frage und zwar, kann man einen Laptop Bildschirm an einem normalen Stand PC anschliessen (gibt es einen Adapter?)
Wenn ja welche Laptop Monitore wären empfehlenswert (Kontrast, Farbe, Hintergrundbeleuchtung, Reaktionszeit, Schlieren)...

Brauche einen Bildschirm für nen kleinen Casemod da ich einen Bildschirm ins Gehäuse einbauen will.

Wenn nicht möglich gäbe es einen Ersatz? 
Sprich einen dünnen Bildschirm den man anschrauben kann und nicht viel Platz einnimmt

Hoffe auf viele Antworten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Mai 2011)

Nö das geht eigentlich nicht außer du bist Elektroniker und bastelst dir was.


----------



## beercarrier (31. Mai 2011)

natürlich geht das, alles geht. ist aber ein wenig komplizierter.
1 netzwerkverbindung einrichten am besten über lan
2. eh wie heißt das mmh remote desktop, zb tversity oder so ähnlich 
im endeffekt musst du dann einfach das bild zum lappi streamen. max 1-2 st dann is alles eingerichtet
mfg beercarrier
p.s.
ok hab dich falch verstanden
es gibt extra monitore zum einsetzen teilweise sogar mit touch 7'' LCD KFZ Monitor mit 3 Videoeingängen +: Amazon.de: Elektronik
alternativ gibs auch diese photorahmen mit usb anschluss, was mich interessieren würde solltest du das durch ziehen ist was für prgramme du nutzt um auf dem ding was sinnvolles anzuzeigen
p.p.s. vga/dvi anschlüsse machen das ganze ja beträchtlich teuerer aber mit chinch und dem runden grafikarten anschluss glaub svhs oder so kann man ja schon fürn 50 € was bekommen. eine weitere alternative wären alte kassenmonitore, da ist die vielfalt zwar groß und das angebot klein (zumindest als privatmann) aber über ebay oder ähnlichem könnte man was finden. das ding aber sinnvoll einzuriichten wird echt schwer. am besten selber was programmieren aber ich könnte das nicht


----------



## Poempel (31. Mai 2011)

soweit ich das verstanden hab gings darum den laptop bildschirm auszubauen und an einem pc zu verwenden. hab ich mich auch schon oft gefragt ob und mit welchem aufwand das geht... bloß anscheinend ist dass nicht so einfach


----------



## Asdener (31. Mai 2011)

Nun ja ich geh zwar in ne technik schule und kann zwar löten.Habe aber keine Baupläne zum nachbauen : ( 
Also wenn ich dass nicht kann muss ich entweder nen dünnen Bildschirm (bitte vorschläge) oder gar nen Laptop einbauen was aber schwachsinn ist da das sicher riesen verzögerung wenn ich streame D:

Bitte vorschläge


----------



## beercarrier (31. Mai 2011)

hab noch mal was hinzugefügt
hab das ideale ding gefunden
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SPF-10...=sr_1_6?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1306876962&sr=1-6

Die USB-Mini-Monitor-Funktion ermöglicht die Benutzung als kleines  Zusatzdisplay am PC via USB-Anschluss, um kleinere Anwendungen, wie z.B.  Messenger, Widgets, etc. anzuzeigen.

he jetzt möcht ich aber mal applaus hören

apropro laptop lcd mit schaltplan is das bestimmt möglich nur versuch den schaltplan doch erst mal zubekommen
dann musst du richtig fummeln, wenn du nicht das richtige werkzeug hast kannstes vergessen. hab damals bei der xbox den ein oder anderen mod chip eingelötet, da kamen dann auch immer wieder leute die löten konnten und das lötzinn dann großflächig verteilt haben, das display is nochn taken komplizierter weil du da ein band hast auf dem die kontakte verteilt sind (n streifen plastik wo mehrere bahnen kupfer laufen das wird in einen sockel am mb gesteckt, verdammt wenig platz zum löten und noch nicht mal der richtige untergrund) den einzigen losen weiblichen vga-stecker den ich kenne gibts auf grafikarten die eigentlich low profile sind und den vga stecker bei ganzer bauhöhe als zusatzstecker in der slot blende bieten, das sind so steck adapter, wenn du da dann nicht genau dieselbe anzahl an kontakten hast, wirds wieder nichts, des weiteren müsstest du dir um die stromversorgung gedanken machen obwohl das wahrscheinlich das geringste problem ist. naja wie du siehst reichlich kompli


----------



## Asdener (1. Juni 2011)

Danke für die gute antwort.
Ja mal schauen ob ich was finde.. Also das löten würde ich ja schaffen .

Jedoch soll der bildschirm als hauptmonitor sprich mit vga oder dvi verbunden werden.
Alternativ könnte ich einen flachen bildschirm nehmen und diesen mit so einer art wandhalterung imgehäuse befestigen.
Wäre cool wenn ihr ein paar vorschläge hättet. Er sollte 18 - 21 zoll groß sein...


----------

